# Fertility options at 39



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi 
I am looking for urgent help I have one child and would love another one . I have had blood tests and I have found out that I have low progestrone I am 39. 
The NHS doctors will no longer help me as I have a child already. 
I want to find somewhere where I can discuss my options.i am worried that private clinics will say ivf straight away just to get the money ( which we can't afford ) 
Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do or where to go to get some help and advice. 
Anyway in Surrey. West Sussex or surrounding areas .

Thanks 

Lara


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You can have a private consultation at a fertility clinic: they will only suggest IVF if there is a reason to suggest it. 

Have a look on the HFEA website and you can find statistics about what treatments clinics in your area do, and their results. You will find different clinics offer different services and have different approaches.

Have you had any other tests done: e.g. Sperm analysis for your partner, fsh/lh/amh and ultrasound scan for you? 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes I have had all my tests done and husband and all is good apart from progestrone just wanted some advice really on where to go and find out if anyone else was in the same suiation 
Thanks for replying


----------



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Has anyone else had low progestrone at 39 and been successful in having a child ?


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

If you have low progesterone and no other issues I would have thought they would try you with progesterone supplements such as cyclogist after ovulation..or perhaps a stronger alternative. Good luck x


----------

